# Recommendations for TMC signature tank



## keluar (21 Feb 2014)

Good morning.  I finally manage to buy the 60cm x 45cm X 45cm optiwhite tank. But I am stuck with light source option. I want a led type but not sure which one. I don't really like the bulky type lighting or with hanging bar over the top.  I will be running it as a high tech tank.  Thank you in advance. 
what should be the recommended lighting budget for a £150 Tank? 


Sent from my AT10LE-A using Tapatalk


----------



## nduli (21 Feb 2014)

few of us have starting using these

Fast Light Limited Arcadia Classica OTL Freshwater Stretch LED Lamp


----------



## Ian Holdich (21 Feb 2014)

When you say the hanging bar, do you mean this? 




 

These light cost around £120 - 130 for the full set up, IMO a real bargain. These lights are my fave of all the TMC lighting. The colour rendition is really crisp.


----------



## nduli (22 Feb 2014)

ian is that a tmc light? me likey....


----------



## keluar (22 Feb 2014)

Thanks. Any other options?
I have incidentally bought an interpet led light for my other tank. It seems to be very bright. Anyone using it before?
I wonder I should Built a shelf above the tank and secure the light under the shelf.

Also, I just built the signature cabinet. Do I need to buy the stylofoam material to put under the tank to prevent possibility of cracks?


----------



## nduli (22 Feb 2014)

keluar said:


> Also, I just built the signature cabinet. Do I need to buy the stylofoam material to put under the tank to prevent possibility of cracks?



yes - i would. check out this thread 

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/under-tank-mat-what-are-they-and-were-to-buy.29781/#post-311843

i ordered from these guys after recommendation on the thread - super quick delivery. http://www.anyfoam.co.uk/sheet-foam.php


----------



## Ian Holdich (22 Feb 2014)

nduli said:


> ian is that a tmc light? me likey....




Yes mate, it's the new aquabar. Great LEDs for £50 each.


----------



## keluar (22 Feb 2014)

nduli said:


> yes - i would. check out this thread
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/under-tank-mat-what-are-they-and-were-to-buy.29781/#post-311843
> 
> i ordered from these guys after recommendation on the thread - super quick delivery. http://www.anyfoam.co.uk/sheet-foam.php



Thank You. I will get some then


----------



## keluar (24 Feb 2014)

Could fellow signature tank owners upload some photos of your lighting setup for more inspiration? 

Sent from my AT10LE-A using Tapatalk


----------



## keluar (27 Feb 2014)

I have just been to the lfs to search for the light option. Both aquabar and tile version does not look that bright.  I have been recommended some gieseman light but it is quite expensive and I am not convinced it is that much better.  Has anyone has the tmc iluminair v2? Or any other  recommendations? 

Sent from my AT10LE-A using Tapatalk


----------

